#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Έλεγχος ακρίβειας στατικών προγραμμάτων

## legeonare

Καλημερα σας

Χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια. αντε και να φυγει αυτη η κριση που μας εχει ριμαξει.....

λοιπον αν και εχω διαβασει κι αλλα post  για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα νομιζω πως ειναι παντα ενα απο τα θεματα που μας καιει.

Επισης θα ηταν ακομα πιο ενδιαφερο αν λυναμε με ευρωκωδικες και με ΕΑΚ και να καναμε τις δικες μας συγκρισεις.

Οποιος ενδιαφερετε ας απαντησει λεγοντας μας και το προγραμμα που προτιθετε να χρησιμοποιησει, και ακολουθως ας προτειθει ενα παραδειγμα να ξεκινησουμε.

Ευχαριστω και καλη χρονια

----------


## Xάρης

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά!

Αυτό που αναφέρεις σχετικά με τον έλεγχο των προγραμμάτων είναι πολύ σημαντικό και έπρεπε να είναι υποχρεωτικός από την πολιτεία, όπως είναι για τα προγράμματα του ΚΕΝΑΚ.
Εδώ βέβαια τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο σύνθετα, αλλά θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν κάποιες πιστοποιήσεις για τα βασικά.

Βήματα έχουν γίνει όπως τα πρότυπα παραδείγματα του ΟΑΣΠ-Αβραμίδη, τα οποία και είναι μια καλή αρχή για όποιον θέλει να ελέγξει το πρόγραμμά του. Θα τα βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.
Έλεγχος γίνεται ως προς το τμήμα της ανάλυσης (εντατικά μεγέθη) και όχι της διαστασιολόγησης.

Ελέγχους με τα πρότυπα παραδείγματα του Αβραμίδη έκανε η LH-Λογισμική για το Fespa και θα τα βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

Ακόμα περισσότερους ελέγχους και συγκρίσεις έχει κάνει ο ΤΟΛ για το ΡΑΦ. Δείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

Δεν γνωρίζω γι άλλες εταιρίες, αν κάποιος έχει στοιχεία και συνδέσμους ας τα παραθέσει.

Τέλος, να αναφέρω ότι παρόμοιες προσπάθειες κινητοποίησης των χρηστών των στατικών προγραμμάτων έγιναν και στο παρελθόν, δυστυχώς χωρίς αποτελέσματα. Ίσως ήταν η έλλειψη χρόνου. Τώρα μπορεί μεν να μην στερούμαστε χρόνου, στερούμαστε ίσως διάθεσης.
Σε τελική ανάλυση, ας πιέσουν οι χρήστες τις εταιρίες από τις οποίες αγοράζουν προγράμματα να τους παραθέσουν τέτοια αποτελέσματα και ελέγχους.
Να θυμίσω ότι η LH-Λογισμική προέβη στους σχετικούς ελέγχους μετά από πίεση των πελατών της.

----------


## legeonare

Πολυ σωστα ολα αυτα που αναφερεις Χαρη ομως αν μεσα απο το forum  κανουμε μια συλλογικη προσπαθεια τοτε θα βοηθησουμε και θα βοηθηθουμε πολυ περισσοτερο. 

Δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορες που βρηκαμε λαθη τον προγραμματων και αλλες τοσες λαθη του χρηστη.

Νομιζω πως μια συλλογικη προσπαθεια θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο. 

Ως εκ τουτου ας πει τελοσπαντον ποιος ενδιαφερεται να κανουμε μια προσπαθεια να βοηθησουμε.

----------


## Xάρης

Ωραία, κάνε την αρχή, λύσε τα πιο απλά παραδείγματα του Αβραμίδη (τον σύνδεσμο όπου θα τα βρεις στον έδωσα στην προηγούμενη αβάρτησή μου), δώσε σε ένα excel τα αποτελέσματα όμορφα ομαδοποιημένα για να είναι εύκολα επεξεργάσιμα και ιδού... η αρχή έγινε. 

Μετά προχώρησε στα πιο σύνθετα παραδείγματα του Αβραμίδη.

Κάθε παράδειγμα μπορεί να είνα σε ξεχωριστό φύλλο excel και όλα μαζί σ' ένα αρχείο (workbook).
Θα πρέπει να αναφέρονται αναλυτικά τα δεδομένα και τα αποτελέσματα και οι παραδοχές.
Σε γραμμές τα παραπάνω και κάθε στήλη να αφορά διαφορετικό πρόγραμμα.

Κάνε φίλε μου την αρχή, πέρασε από το "να μαζευτούμε, να κάνετε" που είναι το ελληνικό συνήθειο στο "κάνω την αρχή και όποιος θέλει ακολουθεί, συμπληρώνει και βελτιώνει".
Να δεις που θα σιγά-σιγά θα μαζευτούν και περισσότεροι συνάδελφοι.

----------


## legeonare

Φιλε Χαρη θα το ξεκινησω και ελπιζω οτι θα ακολουθησουν κι αλλοι

----------


## legeonare

Συναδελφοι καλημερα

Οπως υποσχεθηκα παραθετο καποια αποτελεσματα και το τυπικο οροφο σε dwg ετσιι για να ξεκινησουμε

----------

Xάρης

----------


## dn102

Και απο μένα Stereostatika - ETABS και σε λίγο ScadaPro

----------

Xάρης

----------


## dn102

Ανεβάζω και τη διαστασιολόγηση  ΕΔΩ

Επειδή πρόλαβε και με διόρθωσε ο συνάδελφος legeonare, ενημερώνω οτι δέν έγινε ικανοτικός έλεγχος.Συνεπώς τα σίδερα στα υποστυλώματα θέλουν αύξηση.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## legeonare

αυριο θα δωσω τα αποτελεσματα απο αυτο που ειχαμε πει dn102.  και εχω ετοιμο και το παραδειγμα 22 του αβραμιδη για συνεχεια

----------


## dn102

Είχα λίγη δουλειά και δέν πρόλαβα να ασχοληθώ.Αύριο όμως δίνω το λόγο μου θα τελειώσω και το 4ο τού Αβραμίδη και το παράδειγμα απο το βιβλίο του Αντωνιάδη.Απλά με το ETABS και το Scada  μου παίρνει λίγη ώρα ειδικά για το 4ο Αβραμίδη.Αυριο βράδυ θα έχω έτοιμα και στα 3 πρόγράμματα και θα τα ανεβάσω.Αν τελειώσω νωρίτερα κάτι μιλάμε.

----------


## dn102

Και τα αποτελέσματα του ScadaPro ΕΔΩ

----------

Xάρης

----------


## dn102

Παραθέτω το τελικό πίνακα σε μορφή EXCEL για τη σύγκριση 4 προγραμμάτων

STATIK Cubus Hellas - ScadaPro Ace-Hellas - ETABS CSI - StereoSTATIKA pi systems

----------


## dn102

Το ίδιο παράδειγμα θα το ανεβάσω ξανά με τη μόνη διαφορά οτι οι πλάκες προσομοιώθηκαν με τη πραγματική εντός επιπέδου δυσκαμψία τους (Πεπερασμένα Στοιχεία)

Η επίλυση έγινε στο ScadaPro και στο ETABS

----------


## dn102

Επίλυση του παραδείγματος 1 απο το βιβλίο του* Παναγιώτη Αντωνιάδη, τόμος Α* ΕΔΩ, με την ονομασία *3drparadeigma1*.

*Σύντομη επισκόπηση τού βιβλίου για τα δεδομένα του παραδείγματος* ΕΔΩ #4

Επειδή η επίλυση με FEA είναι χρονοβόρα αντι του προηγούμενου 5όροφου φορέα θα προσομοιωθεί αυτό το παράδειγμα με εντός επιπέδου πραγματική δυσκαμψία τής πλάκας με επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα στοιχεία τύπου plate.Δείτε τα αποτελέσματα για τίς διαφορές στίς μετακινήσεις και τα εντατικά μεγέθη.Θεωρούμε οτι η διαφραγματική λειτουργία τής πλάκας δέν υφίσταται κατα EC.

Tο ίδιο παράδειγμα επιλύθηκε στο stereoSTATIKA V 7.00 beta ΕΔΩ .

Οι διαφορές στα 2 προγράμματα είναι:

Για το STRAD τής 3DR είναι κανονικο σε κάτοψη και ύψος με q =3.9.
Για το ScadaPRO ομοίως με q =3.9
Για το stereoSTATIKA δέν είναι κανονικό σε ύψος με q =2.8

Στο ScadaPRO υπήρχε bug στην επίλυση με ευρωκώδικα και 2πλασίαζε τίς τιμές στα rx,ry.Σε επίλυση με ΕΑΚ-ΚΩΣ τα αποτελέσματα είναι σωστά.Το σφάλμα διορθώθηκε και θα ανεβάσω τη νέα μελέτη ξανά σε EC.Η αύξηση τής ακτίνας δυστρεψίας είχε επιρροή στίς ιδιομορφές τής κατασκευής, όπως δείχνει το τεύχος.

Ευτυχώς που κάνουμε ελέγχους για να αποφεύγουμε τέτοια σφάλματα.

Παραθέτω το DOC επίλυσης για ΕΑΚ-ΚΩΣ σχετικά με τίς κανονικότητες

----------


## legeonare

Επίλυση του παραδείγματος 1 απο το βιβλίο του* Παναγιώτη Αντωνιάδη, τόμος Α* ΕΔΩ, με την ονομασία *3drparadeigma1*.

Επισυναπτω τα αποτελεσματα απο το STATIK. 

Ειναι σε ειδικα διαμορφωμενους ωστε να μπορεσουμε να κανουμε συγκρισεις.

Παρακαλω συμπληρωστε.

----------

dn102, Xάρης

----------


## dn102

Αποτελέσματα Ανάλυσης Πεπερασμένων Στοιχείων με τα Προγράμματα:

*StereoSTATIKA* - τρίκομαβα επιφανειακά πεπερεσμανένα στοιχεία 6 DOF.
*ScadaPRO* -τετράκομβα επιφανεικά πεπερασμένα στοιχεία 6 DOF.
*ETABS* - τετράκομβα επιφανεικά πεπερασμένα στοιχέια 6 DOF.

Ανεβάζω για στερεοστάτικα και Scada  ΕΔΩ
*
Επίλυση για συνδυασμό G+0.3Q -απαραμόρφωτα τα περιμετρικά δοκάρια.(Μη ενδόσιμα άκρα)*

----------

Xάρης

----------


## legeonare

Καλησπερα σας

Παραθετω και εγω με την σειρα μου την αναλυση των πεπερασμενων στοιχειων των πλακων του παραδειγματος 1 του κ Αβραμιδη για την φορτιση G+0.3Q

Οι συγκρισεις και τα σχολια δικα σας

----------

Xάρης

----------


## dn102

Η πρώτη επίλυση που έβαλα είναι με την ίδια προσομοίωση που έγινε στο *STATIK cubus*.

Η δεύτερη προσομοίωση που ανεβάζω αφορά τη προσομοίωση που έκανε το  *StereoSTATIKA* και τη δοκίμασα και εγώ στο Scada για αντιπαράθεση.

Υπάρχει διαφορά στα αποτελέσματα, ακόμα και σε μικρή φόρτιση ανάμεσα στα 2 προγράμματα.Ο φάκελος είναι* ΕΔΩ* και τα σχόλια δικά σας.

*Παρατήρηση Αποτελεσμάτων*

Το ScadaPRO και το STATIK δίνουν ακριβώς τα ίδια αποτελέσματα με απόκλιση δεκαδικού.Το StereoSTATIKA έχει απόκλιση  και στα 2 ανοίγματα, καθώς και στίς στηρίξεις.

----------


## dn102

Κάπου εδώ θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον *legeonare* για την άψογη συνεργασία του.Λίγα λόγια και άψογος στη διεκπεραίωση.Μακάρι να έβρισκα τέτοιους ανθρώπους για συνεργασία και μάλιστα να δουλεύουν αφιλοκερδός για να προσφέρουν σε όλους τους συναδέλφους.Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η μικρή συμμετοχή στο συγκεκριμένο topic, απλά είμαι ιδιαίτερα χαρούμενος που μέσα απο το φόρουμ τελικά γνωρίζεις αξιόλογο κόσμο.

Ελπίζω φίλε legeonare η συνεργασία μας να μακροημερεύσει  :Γέλιο: 

Ετοιμάζω το Παράδειγμα 22 του Αβραμίδη όπως σου υποσχέθηκα.Το δικό σου το έιδα οτι το έχεις έτοιμο!!!!

----------


## legeonare

Η ευχαριστηση ειναι ολη δικη μου αγαπητε φιλε DN102.

Μακαρι να βρισκω παντα ατομα με γνωσεις και ορεξη οπως εισαι εσυ. 

Επισης θα θελα να ευχαριστησω το φορουμ για την φιλοξενια.

Μεχρι αυριο θα υπαρχουν ετοιμα και τα αποτελεσματα απο το παραδειγμα 22 του κ Αβραμιδη το οποιο εχει και πολυ ενδιαφερο. 

Ευχαριστω

----------


## dn102

Τελείωσε και το *παράδειγμα 22* του Αβραμίδη,ελέγχω τα αποτελέσματα και ανεβάζω το αρχείο


*Το αρχείο μελέτης είνα*ι *ΕΔΩ*

*Η επίλυση έγινε με EC8,* κρατήσαμε* Ζώνη ΙI, έδαφος A, DCM*,*q =3.5*

To πρόγραμμα υπολόγισε το κτίριο ώς στρεπτικά εύκαμπτο και η αλλαγή του q έγινε χειροκίνητα σε 3,5.


Η ίδια επίλυση θα γίνει και στο *ScadaPRO* και θα αναρτήσω τα αποτελέσματα αύριο.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## dn102

> ....Μακαρι να βρισκω παντα ατομα με γνωσεις και ορεξη οπως εισαι εσυ.


Κοίτα όρεξη υπάρχει, μη χαλάμε και τη ψυχολογία μας.Απο γνώσεις φίλε μου, ακόμα μαθαίνω......υπάρχει κόσμος εδω μέσα με τεράστιες γνώσεις πάνω σε στατικά

(@ leogenare: μη γράφεις τέτοια θα μας πάρουν στο ψιλό :Γέλιο: )

Ελπίζω να βοηθήσαμε με το υλικό που ανεβάσαμε νέους υποψήφιους αγοραστές και νέους χρήστες.Φυσικά και ευχαριστούμε το φόρουμ που δίνει το βήμα σε τέτοιες προσπάθειες.

----------


## tympos

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον νήμα. Δυστυχώς κάποια αρχεία δεν υπάρχουν πια...
Θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ η αντιμετώπιση του Stereostatika vs ScadaPro στους ευρωκώδικες.

----------


## Xάρης

Διάβασες ΑΥΤΟ το θέμα;

----------

